# Miglior Milan di sempre



## ROQ (30 Novembre 2022)

Abbiamo avuto molti dei migliori giocatori di tutti i tempi, probabilmente alcuni che nel proprio ruolo sono nella top 3 di tutti i tempi se non i numeri 1 in assoluto, per quanto queste classifiche siano completamente relative e soggettive indubbiamente...

Credo sia forse impossibile fare una squadra che metta d'accordo tutti, per cercare una parvenza di oggettività possiamo considerare parametri come le presenze (almeno 1 paio di stagioni da protagonisti) e le vittorie (riconoscimenti e successi internazionali, come palloni d'oro e champions), oltre al valore assoluto (che resta un parametro spesso soggettivo ma quello principale) ed in generale i gusti personali, e ci metto pure la fedeltà, che per esempio nell'11 titolare a parità di condizioni potrebbe fare preferire un Seedorf ad un Pirlo (come farò), per capirci...inoltre tenderei ad evitare almeno a parità di condizioni giocatori di epoche troppo passate, sia perché il calcio moderno è sicuramente più competitivo sia perché per aver visto un Rivera bisognerebbe avere tipo 60 ANNI e un Nordahl 80


personalmente ci provo:

formazione 4-3-1-2, sia per tradizione, che come miglior compromesso per i giocatori da mettere

Allenatore: senza dubbio Ancelotti
prime scelte:

---------------------DIDA--------------------------

CAFU-------NESTA-------BARESI--------MALDINI
--------------------RIJKAARD----------------------
--------GULLIT-----------------SEEDORF-----------
----------------------KAKA-------------------------
--------SHEVCHENKO----VAN BASTEN------------

"riserve" lol
---------------------ROSSI--------------------------
TASSOTTI---STAM-------T.SILVA-------SERGINHO
--------------------DESAILLY-----------------------
--------DONADONI-----------PIRLO---------------
-----------------RONALDINHO-----------------
-----------WEAH-------IBRAHIMOVIC-----------

Spiego in anticipo alcune mie scelte discutibili e personali:

DIDA: Premesso che questo è il reparto dove siamo meno competitivi, e che non posso parlare di Albertosi, Cudicini e compagnia, credo abbia pochi rivali, non mi sento di mettere Galli

CAFU: per quanto al Milan possiamo abbia fatto al massimo 2 stagioni di grande livello, è probabilmente il miglior terzino destro della storia, iconica la sua prestazione contro uno dei migliori manchester di sempre.

ROSSI: per me sottovalutatissimo, ha pagato qualche papera che capita a tutti perché nel Milan serve sempre un capro espiatorio ed il fatto di avere davanti la miglior difesa di sempre forse, ma il record è tutto suo.

STAM: questo purtroppo ce lo siamo goduto meno di Cafù, ma personalmente è il difensore ideale, potente, veloce, concentrato, RUVIDISSIMO ma anche tecnico, non lo metto tra i titolari solo perché Baresi e Nesta sono i migliori della storia nel ruolo, assieme a Beckembauer probabilmente. Da terzino non era da meno, era un treno anche over 30.

T.SILVA: la sua lunghissima carriera potrebbe fare dimenticare quello che ha rappresentato per noi: è stato il miglior difensore al mondo ed uno dei migliori per tutta la carriera, ed è esploso da noi dove ha fatto 3 stagioni da protagonista assoluto e la sua vendita assieme a quella di Ibra ha determinato la fine del grande Milan.


DONADONI: Premesso che per molti è la miglior ala italiana di sempre, anche superiore a Causio e compagnia, era un giocatore totale che svariava tra fascia e 3\4arti che nel suo periodo molti mettevano sullo stesso livello di Baggio. Paga la scarsa vena realizzativa giustificata in grande parte ad una eccessiva generosità, infatti credo che a livello di assist abbia pochi rivali.

RONALDINHO: Vale un discorso simile a quello fatto per Cafu, premesso che parliamo di uno dei migliori giocatori di sempre e forse il migliore di un determinato decennio, da noi era in fase calante e capisco che molti potrebbero storgere il naso pensando al gol di Savicevic contro il super Barcellona del 94, sicuramente siamo tutti affezionati al montenegrino, che sicuramente era in un periodo più fortunato, ma ciononostante possiamo dire che , dati alla mano, giocava mezzo campionato ogni anno, aveva scarsa continuità, ed in gol ed assist il brasiliano "vince" per distacco.


IBRA: personalmente mi fa strano doverlo giustificare, ma capisco che molti inorridiscano nel non vedere per esempio Inzaghi, cosi come Gattuso, due che sentimentalmente non possiamo che amare per tutte le vittorie in cui sono stati protagonisti, ma Ibra probabilmente è l'unico centravanti paragonabile a Van Basten, che però ha avuto una carriera lunga il triplo, che era nell'ultimo grande Milan e l'unica variabile che faceva la differenza assieme a T. Silva ed è tornato in un momento delicatissimo risultando decisivo facendo crescere tutti e tirandoci fuori dal baratro. Per me non serve dire altro, seppur non abbia mai vinto un pallone d'oro o una Champions League come avrebbe meritato.

Giocatori attuali che potrebbero entrare nella storia, permanendo ed esplodendo a livello internazionale:
Maignan, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo, Tonali, Leao. Dipenderà esclusivamente da loro.

Rimpianti potenzialmente assenti che cito a caso:
Lentini: potenzialmente era superiore anche a Donadoni, rovinato da capello per la storia con la donna di Schillaci lol
Davids: questo era un Gattuso con la tecnica di Maradona, praticamente ha anticipato l'[email protected] di Pirlo.
Kluivert: doveva essere il nuovo Van Basten, ci credevo tanto, atteso come il messia, mentre l'inter prenderva Ronaldo... poi ebbe comunque una discreta carriera al Barcellona, ma niente rispetto a quello che doveva essere.
Contra: qui molti rideranno o storceranno il naso, magari non entrava nella storia, ma per me poteva essere uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo periodo, ricordo che tra lui e Cafu sono passati i Daino e soprattutto i NON TERZINI Simic, Costacurta, Roque JR, etc.... per me era un giocatore delizioso e aveva le palle quadrate, solo per il fatto di aver difeso Gattuso e di aver pestato Davids che lo aveva aspettato follemente negli spogliatori per me entra nella Hall of Fame.
Boateng: questo doveva spaccare tutto, un altro Gattuso con super tecnica e centimetri, finito addirittura per giocare 3\4ista con Ibra, boh finito nell'anonimato
infine ovviamente Donnarumma: dite quello che volete, ma se fosse rimasto e con un QI > 60 poteva entrare nella storia meglio di Buffon (con una storia più romantica e fiabesca) che a pari età gli era inferiore. Gigi bene o male è durato e ad alti livelli a lungo, mentre lui, a differenza del conto in banca, sembra praticamente finito a neanche 24 anni. Oggi Maignan gli è infinitamente sopra.
ah ...Ronaldo: il rimpianto è che non è arrivato prima, passando proprio di la poi...

infine cito liberamente giocatori che avrei voluto tanto e per i quali ci sono stati diversi contatti senza mai concretizzarsi:
Gerrard, Van Nistelrooy, Drogba

edit: al di la di Totti e Del Piero, un grande rimpianto degli anni 90 è Vierchowod, un difensore pazzesco che anche a 40anni era quello che marcava meglio Ronaldo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Novembre 2022)

praticamente impossibile stilare un 11. Abbiamo avuto talmente tanti fenomeni che si potrebbero fare 5 squadre.
Che poi è una delle cose che ci differenzia dai roditori.
Quelli fino a calciopoli ancora recitavano la filastrocca di Sarti Burgnich Facchetti...ora venerano i Milito, i Cambiasso, i Samuel...gente al massimo paragonabile a nostri illustri "comprimari".


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Novembre 2022)

Allenatore senza dubbio sacchi , l'uomo che ha cambiato il calcio. 

Modulo 4-3-1-2
Dida
Tassotti-nesta-baresi-maldini
Pirlo-rijkard-donadoni/seedorf
Kakà 
Gullit/sheva-van basten


----------



## Rickrossonero (30 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto molti dei migliori giocatori di tutti i tempi, probabilmente alcuni che nel proprio ruolo sono nella top 3 di tutti i tempi se non i numeri 1 in assoluto, per quanto queste classifiche siano completamente relative e soggettive indubbiamente...
> 
> Credo sia forse impossibile fare una squadra che metta d'accordo tutti, per cercare una parvenza di oggettività possiamo considerare parametri come le presenze (almeno 1 paio di stagioni da protagonisti) e le vittorie (riconoscimenti e successi internazionali, come palloni d'oro e champions), oltre al valore assoluto (che resta un parametro spesso soggettivo ma quello principale) ed in generale i gusti personali, e ci metto pure la fedeltà, che per esempio nell'11 titolare a parità di condizioni potrebbe fare preferire un Seedorf ad un Pirlo (come farò), per capirci...inoltre tenderei ad evitare almeno a parità di condizioni giocatori di epoche troppo passate, sia perché il calcio moderno è sicuramente più competitivo sia perché per aver visto un Rivera bisognerebbe avere tipo 60 ANNI e un Nordahl 80
> 
> ...


Praticamente 7/11 erano in campo a instanbul.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Novembre 2022)

Il Milan di Sacchi e Capello non l'ho mai visto, per me il miglior Milan è quello del 2005, la formazione la so a memoria ancora oggi, con molti di quei giocatori ci sono praticamente cresciuto.
Forse l'unica modifica che farei è mettere Ibra del 2010 al posto di Inzaghi, anche se è dura cambiare uno che ha fatto una caterva di gol e ha segnato sempre gol decisivi, per cui alla fine mi tengo in blocco questa:
Dida-Maldini-Stam-Nesta-Cafu-Pirlo-Gattuso-Seedorf-Kaka-Shevchenko-Inzaghi.


----------



## ROQ (30 Novembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> praticamente impossibile stilare un 11. Abbiamo avuto talmente tanti fenomeni che si potrebbero fare 5 squadre.
> Che poi è una delle cose che ci differenzia dai roditori.
> Quelli fino a calciopoli ancora recitavano la filastrocca di Sarti Burgnich Facchetti...ora venerano i Milito, i Cambiasso, i Samuel...gente al massimo paragonabile a nostri illustri "comprimari".


Sai che per l'inter avrei più difficoltà che per fare i top della juve? mi sa che hanno avuto più opzioni, specialmente davanti. Sulla juve credo che se mettiamo i top 11 (intesi come campioni veri) in busta chiusa escono gli stessi a tutti quanti... e per quanto riguarda le seconde scelte diventa una gara di coraggio dove devi trasformare in leggende giocatori come Montero, Di Livio e Conte... lol


----------



## ROQ (30 Novembre 2022)

è ovvio che nel nostro caso chiunque metti fai un torto a qualcuno di pari livello, e devi tagliare gente che altrove sarebbe leggenda senza rivali, gente come Savicevic, Boban, e ci metto pure Gattuso che per noi è stato decisivo ma ...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Novembre 2022)

Io mi sono goduto il ciclo sacchi, quello capello e quello ancelotti.

Il Milan di sacchi era LA squadra.
Giusto per far capire ai giovanissimi cosa fosse quel Milan dico solo che era qualcosa di simile al Barcellona di guardiola con la differenza che si giocava anche sul lungo e si giocava palla alta e cross.
Un computer quel Milan.
Il fuorigioco automatico lo abbiamo inventato noi e il computer era Baresi che alzava la mano.

Il Milan di capello altro non fu che la fase matura del Milan di sacchi: una squadra più esperta e meno strategica.
Una squadra che vinceva con la leggerezza di chi sa come si fa.
I calciatori erano meno imprigionati in concetti calcistici e fisici che logoravano e si e ci regalarono altra gloria.

Il Milan di ancelotti era il talento e la tecnica.
Una squadra tecnicamente sopraffina e destinata ai grandi palcoscenici .
I limiti?
Spesso ritmo basso e poca fame.
Quel Milan avrebbe potuto e dovuto vincere ben altro in Italia ma erano pure gli anni del gran burattinaio...


----------



## Kayl (30 Novembre 2022)

Dida
Cafù Nesta Baresi Maldini 
Rijkaard Pirlo Seedorf
Gullit
Van Basten Sheva


----------



## ROQ (30 Novembre 2022)

Si effettivamente l'inter praticamemnte devi mettere quella del triplete più Ronaldo e Roberto Carlos, forse Ibra che in italia è esploso con loro... anche se Etoo capisco che sia stato fenomenale.. e va beh Mattheus... ma la juve è stra scontata: Buffon, Davids, Zidane, Nedved, Platini, Del Piero... e se vuoi infilarci C.Ronaldo al posto di Trezeguet che comunque 3 anni se li è fatti e oltre 100 gol... nessun altro è stato a livello di questi da loro, e noi non troviamo un posto manco nella squadra B pe gente come Rui costa lol. In difesa probabilmente ci devi mettere Scirea per la leggenda in se, che qui dentro dal vivo avremo visto giocare in 3 (non io), Cannavaro giusto per il pallone d'oro per meriti in nazionale (non per la carriera in se limitata alla juve, mentre top assoluto a parma) a scapito di un Kholer che era un buon fabbro. Toh Thuram terzino destro, che era un giocatore di livello mondiale. poi i primi che pensi sono Ferrara, Montero, il buon Zambrotta etc, da noi un Costacurta non viene neanche considerato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Si effettivamente l'inter praticamemnte devi mettere quella del triplete più Ronaldo e Roberto Carlos, forse Ibra che in italia è esploso con loro... anche se Etoo capisco che sia stato fenomenale.. e va beh Mattheus... ma la juve è stra scontata: Buffon, Davids, Zidane, Nedved, Platini, Del Piero... e se vuoi infilarci C.Ronaldo al posto di Trezeguet che comunque 3 anni se li è fatti e oltre 100 gol... nessun altro è stato a livello di questi da loro, e noi non troviamo un posto manco nella squadra B pe gente come Rui costa lol. In difesa probabilmente ci devi mettere Scirea per la leggenda in se, che qui dentro dal vivo avremo visto giocare in 3 (non io), Cannavaro giusto per il pallone d'oro per meriti in nazionale (non per la carriera in se limitata alla juve, mentre top assoluto a parma) a scapito di un Kholer che era un buon fabbro. Toh Thuram terzino destro, che era un giocatore di livello mondiale. poi i primi che pensi sono Ferrara, Montero, il buon Zambrotta etc, da noi un Costacurta non viene neanche considerato.


La Juve, per ovvi motivi, per vincere in Italia (e sottolineo Italia) non aveva bisogno di avere gli squadroni come Milan, Inter e le due romane a cavallo tra il 2000 e 2001.


----------



## ROQ (30 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi sono goduto il ciclo sacchi, quello capello e quello ancelotti.
> 
> Il Milan di sacchi era LA squadra.
> Giusto per far capire ai giovanissimi cosa fosse quel Milan dico solo che era qualcosa di simile al Barcellona di guardiola con la differenza che si giocava anche sul lungo e si giocava palla alta e cross.
> ...


Imho Milan di sacchi e ancelotti le 2 squadre top di sempre. La squadra di capello quadratissima e dominante soprattutto in italia, ma in coppia col genio Savicevic (che giocava mezzo campionato all'anno) il primi a cui pensi è... Massaro, grandissimo ma niente a che vedere con i centravanti degli altri Milan, per esempio. Il faro del CC era un onesto Albertini, e credo che tra quelli che han fatto più presenze in quelli anni ci sia Eranio, un buon giocatore ma nulla più. Quella di sacchi addirittura aveva più fisicità, nonostante fosse 20 anni prima, quella di Ancelotti non raggiunge quella fisicità neanche con Stam e Crespo titolari /cosa che effettivamente erano nel 2005). Però imho il Milan di Ancelotti ha un plus rispetto a quello di Sacchi. Il Milan di Sacchi (che sicuramente avrà avuto i suoi meriti per carità, ma invito a leggere per esempio l'intervista di Van Basten a tal proposito) non era semplicemente la squadra più forte del mondo del suo periodo, non aveva proprio rivali ed era la migliore per distacco, sia per meriti propri che per mancanza di competitors. Era una squadra uscita dal futuro. Gente come i 3 olandesi ti dominava sia fisicamente che tecnicamente. Il miglior napoli della storia, col miglior giocatore della storia, doveva inventarsi la monetina di Alemao assieme ad altre porcate in stile lobello per scipparci dell'ennesimo scudo perché non avevamo rivali ne nel mondo ne tantomeno in Italia, e questa cosa era palese a tutti sin da subito. Forse il Milan di Ancelotti abbiamo realizzato tardi quanto fosse forte, complici partite inspiegabili come Istambul e La Coruna, ed una Mafia gobba in italia senza eguali, ma come molti hanno notati nei top di sempre 7 su 11 erano in campo nella finale del 2005... praticamente il Milan migliore è quello li più i 3 olandesi. Il fatto che quel Milan abbia vinto solo uno scudetto in italia è l'emblema dello schifo più grande della storia, cioè 2 CL contro squadroni leggendari con vari scippi\sfighe in europa, ed uno scudetto risicato in italia...


----------



## mandraghe (30 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> infine cito liberamente giocatori che avrei voluto tanto e per i quali ci sono stati diversi contatti senza mai concretizzarsi:
> Gerrard, Van Nistelrooy, Drogba.



Tra i rimpianti metterei Rivaldo e soprattutto Redondo. Che sfiga con l'argentino. Ci rifacemmo con Pirlo, ma non aver ammirato il talento di Redondo fu davvero amaro.


----------



## bobbylukr (30 Novembre 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Praticamente 7/11 erano in campo a instanbul.



La squadra in campo a Istanbul se la gioca con il Milan del Camp Nou dell'89...


----------



## ROQ (30 Novembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tra i rimpianti metterei Rivaldo e soprattutto Redondo. Che sfiga con l'argentino. Ci rifacemmo con Pirlo, ma non aver ammirato il talento di Redondo fu davvero amaro.


assolutamente, li metti subito dopo il fenomeno e parzialmente Dinho che sinceramente fece due gran belle stagioni


----------



## mandraghe (30 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> assolutamente, li metti subito dopo il fenomeno e parzialmente Dinho che sinceramente fece due gran belle stagioni



Aggiugerei anche Panucci, mandato via per soddisfare l'ego di Sacchi.

Poi c'è l'ombra di Figo se è vero ciò che ha recentemente raccontato Galliani.

Senza dimenticare la sliding door Dugarry-Zidane. Di quel Bordeaux che ci eliminò prendemmo il bidone lasciando il genio Zidane a Moggi.

Edit: dimenticavo Baggio, sacrificato al rigido 4-4-2 che allora era un dogma inviolabile.


----------



## morokan (30 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi sono goduto il ciclo sacchi, quello capello e quello ancelotti.
> 
> Il Milan di sacchi era LA squadra.
> Giusto per far capire ai giovanissimi cosa fosse quel Milan dico solo che era qualcosa di simile al Barcellona di guardiola con la differenza che si giocava anche sul lungo e si giocava palla alta e cross.
> ...


se posso aggiungere, Capello si mangiò almeno un Intercontinentale per una mentalità troppo Italiana....Sacchi fu penalizzato dalla mafia...( la monetina di Alemao....), se Ancellotti avesse avuto il Milan di Capello.....sarebbero stati volatili del Montenegro per tutti


----------



## ROQ (30 Novembre 2022)

appunto, tra l'altro avevo letto che Sacchi fu "lasciato andare" via perché aveva mezzo litigato con Van Basten e lo voleva sostituire col buon Skuravhy. Per questo ho messo Ancelotti nelle mie preferenze, ha gestito meglio il gruppo, poi i giocatori erano sempre i migliori


----------



## gabri65 (30 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto molti dei migliori giocatori di tutti i tempi, probabilmente alcuni che nel proprio ruolo sono nella top 3 di tutti i tempi se non i numeri 1 in assoluto, per quanto queste classifiche siano completamente relative e soggettive indubbiamente...
> 
> Credo sia forse impossibile fare una squadra che metta d'accordo tutti, per cercare una parvenza di oggettività possiamo considerare parametri come le presenze (almeno 1 paio di stagioni da protagonisti) e le vittorie (riconoscimenti e successi internazionali, come palloni d'oro e champions), oltre al valore assoluto (che resta un parametro spesso soggettivo ma quello principale) ed in generale i gusti personali, e ci metto pure la fedeltà, che per esempio nell'11 titolare a parità di condizioni potrebbe fare preferire un Seedorf ad un Pirlo (come farò), per capirci...inoltre tenderei ad evitare almeno a parità di condizioni giocatori di epoche troppo passate, sia perché il calcio moderno è sicuramente più competitivo sia perché per aver visto un Rivera bisognerebbe avere tipo 60 ANNI e un Nordahl 80
> 
> ...



Io rimango affezionato al Milan di Sacchi e dei 3 olandesi '80/'90.

Non mi piacciono le squadre di solo primedonne, ci vogliono anche i cosiddetti "gregari" per dare equilibrio alla squadra, e i nostri gregari adesso sono da riguardare come fuoriclasse.

La difesa la promuovo in blocco, giusto l'inserimento di Nesta al posto di Costacurta.
Il centrocampo era da pazzia completa: Rijkaard, Colombo, Ancelotti, Donadoni.
Davanti Marco e Ruud.

Ma che volete di più. Abbiamo fatto vedere un calcio stellare che verrà ricordato per l'eternità.

Quella squadra avrebbe vinto contro chiunque, anche il Brasile del '70, la Spagna del tiki-kakka, o il RM, che rimediò un 5-0 (perché fummo buoni).


----------



## TheKombo (30 Novembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> La squadra in campo a Istanbul se la gioca con il Milan del Camp Nou dell'89...


Mmmmhhhhh non credo, quella dell'89 è semplicemente la migliore squadra di club nella storia del calcio.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Novembre 2022)

Scelgo volutamente di non andare molto indietro nel tempo perché non si potrebbero lasciare fuori Rivera e Pepe Schiaffino tra gli altri,pertanto stilo l'11 dalla mia infanzia ad oggi:
Dida
Tassotti-Nesta-Baresi-Maldini
Rijkaard-Ancelotti-Seedorf
Kaka
Sheva-*il Re*
Chiedo perdono a Gullit,Savicevic,Cafu e Donadoni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Novembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto molti dei migliori giocatori di tutti i tempi, probabilmente alcuni che nel proprio ruolo sono nella top 3 di tutti i tempi se non i numeri 1 in assoluto, per quanto queste classifiche siano completamente relative e soggettive indubbiamente...
> 
> Credo sia forse impossibile fare una squadra che metta d'accordo tutti, per cercare una parvenza di oggettività possiamo considerare parametri come le presenze (almeno 1 paio di stagioni da protagonisti) e le vittorie (riconoscimenti e successi internazionali, come palloni d'oro e champions), oltre al valore assoluto (che resta un parametro spesso soggettivo ma quello principale) ed in generale i gusti personali, e ci metto pure la fedeltà, che per esempio nell'11 titolare a parità di condizioni potrebbe fare preferire un Seedorf ad un Pirlo (come farò), per capirci...inoltre tenderei ad evitare almeno a parità di condizioni giocatori di epoche troppo passate, sia perché il calcio moderno è sicuramente più competitivo sia perché per aver visto un Rivera bisognerebbe avere tipo 60 ANNI e un Nordahl 80
> 
> ...


buona ma non puoi mettere kaka quando hai rivera che deve stare titolare in ogni caso.
metterei maignan al posto di dida senza dubbi.

rimpianti hai dimenticato pato, forse il più grande.


----------



## bobbylukr (30 Novembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Mmmmhhhhh non credo, quella dell'89 è semplicemente la migliore squadra di club nella storia del calcio.



Lo so(ero al Camp Nou) però Nesta,Stam,Cafu,Clarence,Maldini, Ricky, Pirlo,Rino,Sheva, Crespo(in panca Pippo...) se la giocano fino all'ultimo, prima di perdere.


----------



## RickyB83 (30 Novembre 2022)

E Rivera dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Daniele87 (30 Novembre 2022)

Interessante, ci provo con i giocatori che ho effettivamente potuto vedere: periodo '98-2022 formazione 3-5-2 offensivo, allenatore ovviamente Ancelotti

---------------Dida
-----Nesta T.Silva Maldini
--‐---------------Pirlo
-Seedorf--------------Serginho
-----Rui Costa-----Kaka
----Shevchenko---Weah


----------



## danjr (30 Novembre 2022)

Maignan 
Cafù Baresi Nesta Maldini
Pirlo Riijkard Seedorf
Kakà 
Gullit Van Basten


----------



## sunburn (1 Dicembre 2022)

Per me senza nessun dubbio:
Lehmann;
Cardone, Bogarde, Smoje, Ziege;
Pablo Garcia, Maini, Blomqvist;
Josè Mari, Kluivert, Javi Moreno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per me senza nessun dubbio:
> Lehmann;
> Cardone, Bogarde, Smoje, Ziege;
> Pablo Garcia, Maini, Blomqvist;
> Josè Mari, Kluivert, Javi Moreno


Già questa sarebbe stata molto più forte dell'ultimo Milan berlusconiano coi vari Sosa, Vangioni, Mati Fernandez, Lapadula, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Gustavo Gomez ecc.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Dicembre 2022)

A rivedere i giocatori che abbiamo avuto è scandaloso che abbiamo la metà degli scudetti dei ladri e gli stessi dei cugini sfigati, solo nel paese della mafia può succedere una roba del genere.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto molti dei migliori giocatori di tutti i tempi, probabilmente alcuni che nel proprio ruolo sono nella top 3 di tutti i tempi se non i numeri 1 in assoluto, per quanto queste classifiche siano completamente relative e soggettive indubbiamente...
> 
> Credo sia forse impossibile fare una squadra che metta d'accordo tutti, per cercare una parvenza di oggettività possiamo considerare parametri come le presenze (almeno 1 paio di stagioni da protagonisti) e le vittorie (riconoscimenti e successi internazionali, come palloni d'oro e champions), oltre al valore assoluto (che resta un parametro spesso soggettivo ma quello principale) ed in generale i gusti personali, e ci metto pure la fedeltà, che per esempio nell'11 titolare a parità di condizioni potrebbe fare preferire un Seedorf ad un Pirlo (come farò), per capirci...inoltre tenderei ad evitare almeno a parità di condizioni giocatori di epoche troppo passate, sia perché il calcio moderno è sicuramente più competitivo sia perché per aver visto un Rivera bisognerebbe avere tipo 60 ANNI e un Nordahl 80
> 
> ...


In pratica la tua è una selezione tra i due cicli berlusconiani. Cambierei decisamente il titolo del topic.

Perchè dire "miglior Milan di sempre" senza Nordhal Liedholm Prati e soprattutto *RIVERA *significa bestemmiare 

Fatta questa premessa, ti sei dimenticato del Genio, Boban, Costacurta, Massaro, Pirlo. Oltre a Ancelotti giocatore.
Meglio Filippo Galli di Stam poi, parlando del peso nella nostra storia, la sua marcatura su Romario nella finale di Atene è leggenda. Ma capisco che il tuo discorso è sul valore assoluto del giocatore in questo caso, non sul suo peso nel Milan (stesso discorso che fai per Ronaldinho, che invece per me dovrebbe cedere il posto senza neanche discutere a Savicevic, come minimo minimo minimo minimo , se non anche a Rui Costa o Robi Baggio addirittura).

Probabilmente sei giovane e il Milan di Sacchi-Capello non lo hai visto tanto, per questo vedo che il giudizio è spostato sugli anni recenti.

Il Milan degli anni 80-90 è stata la squadra piu forte di tutti i tempi, come sancito dal premio FIFA. Piu del Real di Di Stefano e dell'Ajax di Cruijff.
Le valutazioni andrebbero fatte a partire da questo presupposto. Una squadra che ha cambiato il calcio, definendo un prima e un dopo, per sempre.

Con tutto il rispetto e l'amore che ho avuto per il Milan di Ancelotti, non c'è paragone proprio tra i due cicli.
Per questo motivo, *Arrigo Sacchi* è e sarà per sempre il piu grande allenatore del Milan, se non dell'intera storia del calcio. Quello che ha fatto lui non lo farà mai nessuno, è assolutamente irripetibile, una congiuntura astrale che ha portato alla massima espressione di bellezza che puo permettere questo sport.

Tra i rimpianti, ne ho soltanto uno sinceramente: dopo l'eliminazione contro il Bordeaux prendemmo subito Dugarry invece di Zidane. Una cosa che Berlusconi rinfaccia ancora oggi a Galliani e Braida.

Infine parlando di portieri, per me Maignan è già il piu forte che abbiamo mai avuto, tecnicamente parlando, ma come dici tu lo dovrà dimostrare riuscendo a vincere come Dida e Seba Rossi.


----------



## MasterGorgo (1 Dicembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Lo so(ero al Camp Nou) però Nesta,Stam,Cafu,Clarence,Maldini, Ricky, Pirlo,Rino,Sheva, Crespo(in panca Pippo...) se la giocano fino all'ultimo, prima di perdere.


87-88-89 fuori concorso. Ringrazio gli dei di tutte le religioni monoteiste x aver avuto la possibilità di vedere quelle partite.

copa de europa
estadio futbol club barcelona
gol sur tercera graderia 
porta 38 fila 18

splendidi sheva, kakà, george, savicevic, nesta e cento altri ma io a quella squadra non tolgo neanche le riserve.


----------



## bobbylukr (1 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per me senza nessun dubbio:
> Lehmann;
> Cardone, Bogarde, Smoje, Ziege;
> Pablo Garcia, Maini, Blomqvist;
> Josè Mari, Kluivert, Javi Moreno



Aahahhah madonna il Sergente Garcia, mi ricordo ancora quel Fiorentina Milan 4 a 0 con lui titolare e con questo mio amico viola che se la rideva (e che ancora oggi mi sfotte...)


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per me senza nessun dubbio:
> Lehmann;
> Cardone, Bogarde, Smoje, Ziege;
> Pablo Garcia, Maini, Blomqvist;
> Josè Mari, Kluivert, Javi Moreno


Nel peggior Milan di sempre per me non puo mancare Montolivo 
Per me ne sarebbe il capitano...

Il peggior capitano della nostra storia


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Dicembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto molti dei migliori giocatori di tutti i tempi, probabilmente alcuni che nel proprio ruolo sono nella top 3 di tutti i tempi se non i numeri 1 in assoluto, per quanto queste classifiche siano completamente relative e soggettive indubbiamente...
> 
> Credo sia forse impossibile fare una squadra che metta d'accordo tutti, per cercare una parvenza di oggettività possiamo considerare parametri come le presenze (almeno 1 paio di stagioni da protagonisti) e le vittorie (riconoscimenti e successi internazionali, come palloni d'oro e champions), oltre al valore assoluto (che resta un parametro spesso soggettivo ma quello principale) ed in generale i gusti personali, e ci metto pure la fedeltà, che per esempio nell'11 titolare a parità di condizioni potrebbe fare preferire un Seedorf ad un Pirlo (come farò), per capirci...inoltre tenderei ad evitare almeno a parità di condizioni giocatori di epoche troppo passate, sia perché il calcio moderno è sicuramente più competitivo sia perché per aver visto un Rivera bisognerebbe avere tipo 60 ANNI e un Nordahl 80
> 
> ...


Nelle riserve io metterei sicuramente Theo al posto di Serginho, Gattuso al posto di Desailly e Rivera al posto di Donadoni.
Riguardo Maignan, per quanto mi riguarda ha gia ampiamente dimostrato di essere di gran lunga il miglior portiere che sia circolato da queste parti nella nostra storia.
Con tutto il bene per i vari Ghezzi, Cudicini, Albertosi, Rossi, Galli, Dida, Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Zizzo... Il francese è ben altra roba.
Quindi Maignan titolare e Dida riserva (da giocarsi con Donnarumma e Rossi)
Ah, ultima cosa: Stam lo adoravo, ma Costacurta merita il posto di riserva.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per me senza nessun dubbio:
> Lehmann;
> Cardone, Bogarde, Smoje, Ziege;
> Pablo Garcia, Maini, Blomqvist;
> Josè Mari, Kluivert, Javi Moreno


Rilancio con Taibi Daino Beloufa A. Cruz Antonini Orlandini De Ascentis Brncic Locatelli (Tomas) A. Andersson Dugarry

Ma se ne potrebbero fare tante anche così, a pensarci bene.
Tipo Pagotto Helveg Chamot Laursen Coco Giunti Sordo Futre Morfeo Raducioiu R. Olivera


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Dicembre 2022)

Potente, devastante, carismatica, dinamica e tecnica. 

Maignan
Stam Nesta Baresi Maldini
Rijkard
Gullit Seedorf
Kaka
Weah Van Basten

Allenatore Capello 

p.s. Se sostituisci Kaka con il genio o rui sbagli poco.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Per me il Milan migliore di sempre è composto da Albertosi, Schnellinger, Nesta,Baresi e Maldini in difesa. Schiaffino, Rijkaard, Ancelotti, Rivera a centrocampo e in attacco Schevchenko e Van Basten. Tanti gli esclusi eccellenti con cui mi scuso ma vanno 11 in campo. Di certo Liedholm, Nordhal,Donadoni, Kakà,etc meriterebbero di stare tra questi 11.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Dicembre 2022)

con un pó di tolleranza sui moduli …


Maignan
Tassotti Nesta Baresi Maldini
Rijkaard Pirlo 
Rivera Kaká
Gullit Van Basten

Riserve

Albertosi
Cafú Stam Thiago Silva Hernandez
Gattuso Liedholm Seedorf
Donadoni Schevchenko Nordhal


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In pratica la tua è una selezione tra i due cicli berlusconiani. Cambierei decisamente il titolo del topic.
> 
> Perchè dire "miglior Milan di sempre" senza Nordhal Liedholm Prati e soprattutto *RIVERA *significa bestemmiare
> 
> ...


in ogni caso andrebbe considerato il valore assoluto del giocatore il valore durante il periodo nel milan e il peso del giocatore in termini di presenze. Non inserirei mai Rivaldo baggio ronaldo paolo rossi ma neanche ronaldinho cafu e rui costa. Perche non schiaffino, uno dei piu forti in assoluto anche se arrivato in tarda età. Rivera è il milan come baresi e maldini e non inserirlo non ha alcun senso. Da considerare anche tassotti e gattuso ad esempio oltre a costacurta e pirlo che ha segnalato. Sono poi molto affezionato ad anquilletti ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Una cosa per va sempre notata quando si fanno questi giochi.

Alcuni dei nostri sono anche nella squadra piu forte della storia, in modo abbastanza unanime, in tutti i paesi.

Di sicuro Maldini e Baresi, spesso anche Van Basten. Quasi sempre Sacchi.

A nessun altra squadra italiana succede.


----------



## Gamma (1 Dicembre 2022)

Inutile confermare quello che avete detto voi... 11 sono pochi... ma vediamo, premettendo che mi piace mischiare generazioni differenti in questo tipo di cose:

Dida
Cafù - Nesta - Baresi - Maldini
Seedorf - Rijkaard
Gullit - Kaka - Rivera
Van Basten

A gara in corso entrano Tassotti, Pirlo e Shevchenko. Poi, se proprio vogliamo strafare, mi gioco un cambio extra e faccio entrare Turbo Theo al posto di Nesta (spostando Maldini in mezzo, perché col cavolo che lo levo), così buttiamo in mezzo altre generazioni!

La mia top 11 di giocatori (prime) che hanno vestito la maglia del Milan (pur considerando che il loro prime sia stato altrove) è:

Dida
Nesta - Baresi - Maldini
Gullit - Seedorf - Rijkaard - Ronaldinho
Kaka
Van Basten - Ronaldo

Ma anche qui, troppa roba da escludere, davvero TROPPA! Mi vergogno anche di scrivere alcuni nomi e non altri, ma si entra nel campo della soggettività...

Comunque, anche inserendo Montolivo, Constant e Rodrigo Ely, rimarrebbe la squadra favorita per vincere ogni competizione


----------



## sunburn (1 Dicembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Rilancio con Taibi Daino Beloufa A. Cruz Antonini Orlandini De Ascentis Brncic Locatelli (Tomas) A. Andersson Dugarry
> 
> Ma se ne potrebbero fare tante anche così, a pensarci bene.
> Tipo Pagotto Helveg Chamot Laursen Coco Giunti Sordo Futre Morfeo Raducioiu R. Olivera


Quando lo prendemmo c’erano tre talenti francesi emergenti: Zidane, Djorkaeff e Dugarry. E noi… 

Rilancio:
Braglia;
Teodorani, Esajas, Nilsen, Reiziger;
Donati, Ümit Davala, Dalla Bona;
Saudati, Graffiedi, Aliyu.


----------



## sunburn (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nel peggior Milan di sempre per me non puo mancare Montolivo
> Per me ne sarebbe il capitano...
> 
> Il peggior capitano della nostra storia


Ma infatti quello era il miglior Milan di sempre per me… 

PS: ci ho provato a fare il miglior Milan seriamente, ma ne restavano fuori troppi a cui sono troppo affezionato, quindi ho lasciato perdere.


----------



## Kayl (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Una cosa per va sempre notata quando si fanno questi giochi.
> 
> Alcuni dei nostri sono anche nella squadra piu forte della storia, in modo abbastanza unanime, in tutti i paesi.
> 
> ...


Baresi non viene messo spesso in realtà, più che altro perché mettono quasi sempre un centrale e un libero e tanti come libero mettono beckenbauer (e qua onestamente non me la sento neanche di dargli torto, lui e Baresi sono stati i liberi più forti della storia).
Maldini invece l'ho visto praticamente in tutte le formazioni top. Semplicemente ad un terzino così completo a livello così alto in ogni parametro è impossibile trovargli anche solo un concorrente.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Baresi non viene messo spesso in realtà, più che altro perché mettono quasi sempre un centrale e un libero e tanti come libero mettono beckenbauer (e qua onestamente non me la sento neanche di dargli torto, lui e Baresi sono stati i liberi più forti della storia).
> Maldini invece l'ho visto praticamente in tutte le formazioni top. Semplicemente ad un terzino così completo a livello così alto in ogni parametro è impossibile trovargli anche solo un concorrente.


E' vero. In effetti Maldini e Maradona sono i due giocatori universalmente indiscutibili nella formazione piu forte della storia.
Entrambi non paragonabili a nessun altro.

Maldini era perfetto, senza difetti in nessun aspetto, tecnico, atletico e comportamentale. Difficile immaginare un altro giocatore simile.

Baresi diciamo che c'è quasi sempre, come dici tu, ma con qualche discussione con altri fuoriclasse simili (Beckenbauer insomma, ci sta ), cosi come Van Basten.

Per certi versi lo stesso discorso riguarda pure Sacchi. Oggi tanti gli mettono sullo stesso piano Guardiola.

Comunque siamo la sola italiana che puo vantare un discorso simile.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando lo prendemmo c’erano tre talenti francesi emergenti: Zidane, Djorkaeff e Dugarry. E noi…
> 
> Rilancio:
> Braglia;
> ...


Non farmici pensare guarda, tra l'altro ho ancora gli incubi da quel Bordeaux Milan, piansi tutta la notte. 

Questa comunque è notevole. Aliyu era la star della primavera, pompatissimo da Forza Milan (ai tempi ero abbonato). A parte la punizione procurata a Bologna (quella celebre trasfdormata da Ngotty, altro che non sfigurerebbe in questa lista) non si è mai visto.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando lo prendemmo c’erano tre talenti francesi emergenti: Zidane, Djorkaeff e Dugarry. E noi…
> 
> Rilancio:
> Braglia;
> ...


Dai alcuni di questi non li hanno visti neanche a Milanello 

Pero Donati arrivo con un hype pazzesco, come altri bidoni dell'Atalanta di quegli anni.

Nilsen segno con un missile su punizione nel leggendario derby vinto per 5-0 in coppa italia...
Esajas era l'amico di Seedorf. Lo aveva recuperato da una cucina di Amsterdam dove lavava i piatti e portato ad allenarsi al Milan. Storia da libro cuore.

Rilancio con:

Diego Lopez
Smoje Onyewu Bogarde Taiwo
Essien Maini
Cerci J.Moreno Destro Oliveira

Il bello di Galliani è che oltre ad aver formato due cicli pieni di campioni è anche riuscito a portare un esercito incredibile di bidoni.


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dai alcuni di questi non li hanno visti neanche a Milanello
> 
> Pero Donati arrivo con un hype pazzesco, come altri bidoni dell'Atalanta di quegli anni.
> 
> ...


Come formazione horror siamo a livelli altissimi ma ci sono alcuni nomi che non possono mancare:
*Julio Cesar* in difesa (un fenomeno arrivato ad ottobre e già rispedito al mittente a gennaio)
*Traore* a centrocampo (il giocatore più scarso che abbia mai visto indossare la maglia rossonera)
*Andreas Anderson* in attacco (Destro era inguardabile ma Anderson era a malapena un calciatore)

Diego Lopez mi sembra eccessivo. Nel 2014-2015 fu tra i migliori e non escludo ci abbia salvato da una potenziale retrocessione. Ho visto portieri decisamente peggiori, a parte i terzi che non hanno mai presenziato, e tra questi direi che una citazione d'onore la merita Angelo Pagotto.


----------



## Kayl (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' vero. In effetti Maldini e Maradona sono i due giocatori universalmente indiscutibili nella formazione piu forte della storia.
> Entrambi non paragonabili a nessun altro.
> 
> Maldini era perfetto, senza difetti in nessun aspetto, tecnico, atletico e comportamentale. Difficile immaginare un altro giocatore simile.
> ...


Ho visto un video di Borghi dove provava a fare le migliori formazioni del milan e dell'inter e fare un ipotetico derby escludendo quelli che sono stati in entrambe le squadre. Col Milan ha detto chiaramente che poteva fare più di tre formazioni.XD


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Dicembre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Come formazione horror siamo a livelli altissimi ma ci sono alcuni nomi che non possono mancare:
> *Julio Cesar* in difesa (un fenomeno arrivato ad ottobre e già rispedito al mittente a gennaio)
> *Traore* a centrocampo (il giocatore più scarso che abbia mai visto indossare la maglia rossonera)
> *Andreas Anderson* in attacco (Destro era inguardabile ma Anderson era a malapena un calciatore)
> ...


Traore non l'ho citato di proposito. Il piu scarso mai visto, probabilmente si!
Ma volendo ci stanno anche *Cardacio *e *Viudez*, due tizi che arrivarono come grandi promesse del calcio uruguayano, pagati anche parecchio. Probabilmente erano una qualche stecca da dare ad un procuratore.
Come dimenticare poi l'astro nascente del calcio argentino *LEO GRIMI*.

Piu macabri i bidoni rifilati di proposito da Raiola, con l'assenso vergognoso di Galliani (perchè pure noi le schifezze che stanno contestando alla Juve adesso le abbiamo fatte in passato): *MATTIONI*, *SOLOMON *e *DIDAC VILA*.

Ma sono tutti nomi super trash ahaha li ho evitati di proposito.

Julio Cesar arrivo in prestito nientepopodimenoche dal REAL!

Mi sono tenuto anche fuori dalle pagine piu buie, che voglio dimenticare, tipo *STRINIC *e *HALILOVIC, *per non parlare di *KALINIC.*

Della gestione in corso ce ne sono anche di perle eh... perchè *LEO DUARTE LAXALT* *MANDZUKIC MEITE* e soprattutto *PIATEK *finiranno ben presto in queste formazioni horror dei nostri bidoni.

In porta allora ti tiro fuori un gioiello per intenditori:
Dimitrios *Eleftheropoulos*​


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Traore non l'ho citato di proposito. Il piu scarso mai visto, probabilmente si!
> Ma volendo ci stanno anche *Cardacio *e *Viudez*, due tizi che arrivarono come grandi promesse del calcio uruguayano, pagati anche parecchio. Probabilmente erano una qualche stecca da dare ad un procuratore.
> Come dimenticare poi l'astro nascente del calcio argentino *LEO GRIMI*.
> 
> ...


Oddio, Eleftheropoulos lo avevo rimosso!! Mi ricordo che aveva giocato da titolare una tournée estiva con risultati tragici....

Su Halilovic invece ricordo che c'era hype ("Questo a 19 anni dicevano fosse più forte di Messi"(cit.)) mentre gli altri non sono neanche giocatori, tipo il fratello di Kakà (Digao). Diciamo che anche per ambire al titolo di "bidone" almeno devi scendere in campo mentre alcuni di questi non sono andati mai oltre i 5 minuti di gioco in partite ufficiali.

Poi volendo si potrebbe ipotizzare una top 11 delle maggiori delusioni, ossia quei giocatori arrivati con grandi speranze e che hanno deluso profondamente pur senza scadere in prestazioni oscene. Tipo Giardino sarebbe l'attaccante ideale di questo Milan, così come Josè Mari (io ci credevo fortemente perchè avevo dato credito a Sacchi che lo vedeva come "nuovo Raul" ma ero giovane e stupido).

P.S.: Julio Cesar racconta meglio di tante analisi KPMG lo stato del calcio italiano. Lo abbiamo preso in prestito dal Real ad ottobre, ha fatto schifo e glielo abbiamo rispedito indietro a gennaio. Una cosa del genere oggi sarebbe inimmaginabile.


----------



## bobbylukr (1 Dicembre 2022)

Esajas (non ricordo se era lui o Ba) che era tenuto solo come pure feticcio antisfiga, tipo Fantozzi al casinò


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nelle riserve io metterei sicuramente Theo al posto di Serginho, Gattuso al posto di Desailly e Rivera al posto di Donadoni.
> Riguardo Maignan, per quanto mi riguarda ha gia ampiamente dimostrato di essere di gran lunga il miglior portiere che sia circolato da queste parti nella nostra storia.
> Con tutto il bene per i vari Ghezzi, Cudicini, Albertosi, Rossi, Galli, Dida, Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Zizzo... Il francese è ben altra roba.
> Quindi Maignan titolare e Dida riserva (da giocarsi con *Donnarumma* e Rossi)
> Ah, ultima cosa: Stam lo adoravo, ma Costacurta merita il posto di riserva.


mi hai fatto andare di traverso la cena che non ho ancora mangiato.
non sarebbe il migliore neanche della pro sesto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Dicembre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Come formazione horror siamo a livelli altissimi ma ci sono alcuni nomi che non possono mancare:
> *Julio Cesar* in difesa (un fenomeno arrivato ad ottobre e già rispedito al mittente a gennaio)
> *Traore* a centrocampo (il giocatore più scarso che abbia mai visto indossare la maglia rossonera)
> *Andreas Anderson* in attacco (Destro era inguardabile ma Anderson era a malapena un calciatore)
> ...


diego lopez è 3 spanne sopra donnarumma.

noto 2 nomi non citati, il mitico vitaly *kutuzov *preso credo dopo un preliminare con la stella rossa o lo slovan non ricordo e quel centrocampista svizzero che non mi viene il nome... ah *vogel*.


----------



## sunburn (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dai alcuni di questi non li hanno visti neanche a Milanello
> 
> Pero Donati arrivo con un hype pazzesco, come altri bidoni dell'Atalanta di quegli anni.
> 
> ...


Io mi ricordo ancora l’hype per il nuovo trio di olandesi, eredi di Gullit, Rijkaard e Van Basten: Reiziger-Davids-Kluivert. 
(Davids poi fece bene altrove, ma da noi…)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Ognuno è legato a giocatori diversi, per esempio per me è impensabile non inserire Savicevic per quello che ha rappresentato nel Milan degli invincibili.
In ogni caso il mio undici è

————————-Dida

Cafu———-Nesta———Baresi——-Maldini

————————Desailly

———Rijkaard—————Gullit

———————-Savicevic

——Shevchenko————-Van Basten


----------



## mandraghe (1 Dicembre 2022)

Marcio Amoroso e Amantino Mancini.

Lugubri segnali dell'allora nascente feticismo gallianesco per gli ex giocatori bolliti.


----------



## numero 3 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Impossibile da fare
Voglio citare
Albertosi 
Nesta Maldini Baresi
Pirlo Rijkaard Donadoni Kaka Gullit
Sheva Van Basten

I Peggiori di sempre 
Lehmaan 
Ziege Taiwo Duarte Oniewu 
Bertolacci Sosa Umit Ba
Blisset Javi Moreno

Delusioni 
Redondo 
Rivaldo
Sheva bis


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Dicembre 2022)

È impossibile fare un undici titolare. Come è gia stato sottolineato da Lineker 10, abbiamo avuto giocatori fortissimi anche prima dell’era Sacchi. Lasciare fuori Liehdolm, Rivera cudicini, Nordhal ad esempio è davvero difficile.
inoltre leggo che in ogni formazione c’è Maldini Paolo( e ci mancherebbe altro).
ma molti si dimenticano che il primo capitano del Milan ad alzare la coppa è stato Cesare Maldini che era un difensore fortissimo e che meriterebbe di essere considerato.
pio credo che l’unica cosa che si possa dire con certezza e che ci sono alcuni giocatori che non possono essere esclusi dalla migliore formazione di sempre e sono Baresi, Maldini Paolo, Rivera e Van Basten. Per i restanti ruoli scoperti ci sarebbero almeno 2/3 giocatori per ruolo che si contenderebbero il posto.
allenatore certamente Sacchi , che con i suoi pregi e difetti ha cambiato la visione del calcio a livello mondiale.


----------



## RickyB83 (1 Dicembre 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> È impossibile fare un undici titolare. Come è gia stato sottolineato da Lineker 10, abbiamo avuto giocatori fortissimi anche prima dell’era Sacchi. Lasciare fuori Liehdolm, Rivera cudicini, Nordhal ad esempio è davvero difficile.
> inoltre leggo che in ogni formazione c’è Maldini Paolo( e ci mancherebbe altro).
> ma molti si dimenticano che il primo capitano del Milan ad alzare la coppa è stato Cesare Maldini che era un difensore fortissimo e che meriterebbe di essere considerato.
> pio credo che l’unica cosa che si possa dire con certezza e che ci sono alcuni giocatori che non possono essere esclusi dalla migliore formazione di sempre e sono Baresi, Maldini Paolo, Rivera e Van Basten. Per i restanti ruoli scoperti ci sarebbero almeno 2/3 giocatori per ruolo che si contenderebbero il posto.
> allenatore certamente Sacchi , che con i suoi pregi e difetti ha cambiato la visione del calcio a livello mondiale.


Quoto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Dicembre 2022)

una delle caratteristiche del Milan é essere stato al vertice in tanti decenni come solo il Real ha saputo fare, anche i Milan degli anni 50-60 avevano giocatori formidabili

cito Schiaffino, il Gre-No-Li, Rivera, oltre a tanti ottimi giocatori che peró difficilmente entrerebbero nella top 22 (cito in ordine sparso: Sormani, Anquilletti, Albertosi, Maldini padre, Benetti, Prati).

La loro totale assenza da molte formazioni mi fa capire quanto sia vecchio rispetto a molti di voi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Dicembre 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> È impossibile fare un undici titolare. Come è gia stato sottolineato da Lineker 10, abbiamo avuto giocatori fortissimi anche prima dell’era Sacchi. Lasciare fuori Liehdolm, Rivera cudicini, Nordhal ad esempio è davvero difficile.
> inoltre leggo che in ogni formazione c’è Maldini Paolo( e ci mancherebbe altro).
> ma molti si dimenticano che il primo capitano del Milan ad alzare la coppa è stato Cesare Maldini che era un difensore fortissimo e che meriterebbe di essere considerato.
> pio credo che l’unica cosa che si possa dire con certezza e che ci sono alcuni giocatori che non possono essere esclusi dalla migliore formazione di sempre e sono Baresi, Maldini Paolo, Rivera e Van Basten. Per i restanti ruoli scoperti ci sarebbero almeno 2/3 giocatori per ruolo che si contenderebbero il posto.
> allenatore certamente Sacchi , che con i suoi pregi e difetti ha cambiato la visione del calcio a livello mondiale.


A essere esaustivi anche il Trap meriterebbe una menzione (marcò un certo Pelé con buoni risultati). E poi Sormani, Prati, Hamrin, ALTAFINI


----------



## ilPresidente (1 Dicembre 2022)

4-2-3-1
Maignan
Cafù 
Nesta 
Baresi (c)
Maldini 
Rijkaard 
Seedorf
Shevchenko
Kakà 
Gullit
Van Basten


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Dicembre 2022)

Questa discussione ha senso solo se tralasciamo i Milan pre-berlusconiani, altrimenti è incredibile non leggere mai nomi come C. Maldini, Nordahl, Liedholm, Prati, Schnellinger e Rivera.

Dal 1986 ad oggi per me è stato questo il miglior Milan (iper-offensivo):

Dida
(Maignan)

Cafu - Nesta - Baresi - P. Maldini
(Panucci) - (Costacurta) - (F. Galli) - (Serginho)

Donadoni - Pirlo - Rijkaard - Sheva
(Seedorf) - (Desailly) - (Ancelotti) - (Evani)

Kakà - Van Basten
(Rui Costa) - (Inzaghi)

Tra i nuovi ho inserito solo Maignan, vista la penuria di portieri che abbiamo sempre avuto.
Theo Hernandez è l'unico già sulla buona strada per diventare uno dei più grandi di sempre, gli altri sono tutti dietro.

P.S. Per me uno come Ibra non è neppure nella top 10 dei migliori attaccanti milanisti degli ultimi 30 anni.


----------

